# VK - New Arrivals 15 Dec 2015



## Gizmo (15/12/15)

The long awaited Herakles Plus Tank is now in stock

http://www.vapeking.co.za/sense-herakles-plus-sub-ohm-tank.html


----------



## Silver (15/12/15)

Hi @Gizmo
I know this is the one you raved about
Is this tank for stock commercial coils only - or is it also rebuildable?


----------



## Andre (15/12/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Gizmo
> I know this is the one you raved about
> Is this tank for stock commercial coils only - or is it also rebuildable?


Not rebuildable @Silver.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

